# Mummy Box Art



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Thought everyone would want to see the finished boxart for the Mummy by Basil Gogos!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I love it!

Very spooky, I love scary Egyptian Stuff..

Steve


----------



## HARRY (Mar 23, 2000)

That looks great Frank!Any thoughts for a print to sell too?I got a collection of Gogos prints,as well as White and Dietz ones too.


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

I want one.................


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

WOW! You guys got one of the classic legends to do the artwork...I'm impressed! I'm actually beyond impressed. Thats fantastical..


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

WOW! Very nice!


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

Is everyone fully aware of who Basil Gogos is? He did most of the covers for Famous Monsters of Filmland back in the '60's, and was a contemporary of the great James Bama. I happen to know that they were both trained by the same instructor, as a matter of fact, some six years removed. Check out his bio on Wikipedia for more info: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Basil_Gogos

Needless to say, I am and always have been a HUGE fan. Thanks, Frank, for bringing us the talent of one of the best ever.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Is it possible? Dare I ask if he might be doing the Frankenstein box art?


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

AMAZING! Thanks for posting this. I am sooooo looking forward to getting this kit.


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

It would be very, very cool, if there was a possible chance of getting some signed boxes by the great Gogos too! :thumbsup::thumbsup:
This is awesome! 
Thanks Frank! 

Kitz' :wave:


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Not bad,but a dimly lit background with either a wall or corridor with egyptian hieroglyphs would make this box art even more spooky.This way,it gives the impression that there is always something more in the background.Aurora did this with great results.It really adds mystery.


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

Basil Gogos box art!!! Now that IS cool! I'm with otto,will he do the Frankenstein box art too? I always loved his style. Very impressive. Moebius is just full of surprises.:thumbsup:


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

Awesome!

I want my mummy! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

It is great to see new art from Basil Gogos! His FM cover art really got my attention to buy the magazine. The Mummy never looked better!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Lloyd Collins said:


> It is great to see new art from Basil Gogos! His FM cover art really got my attention to buy the magazine. The Mummy never looked better!


Same here LLoyd !!! This Box Art is stunning as is the kit inside...How soon until its' release??? I've already got a couple on pre-order :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Scheisseler (Jul 11, 2007)

Very nice! Though having the edge of the Moebius logo just barely touching the edge of the sarcophagus really bugs the crap out of me.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

i would buy this kit if it came in a plain brown box . 
this is the icing on the cake . :thumbsup:
hb


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Awesome. I would buy the kit just for the box. It should be made available as a poster!


----------



## aurora1craig (Apr 25, 2008)

*My Tanna Tea & kit!!!!*

Ok I want 3 Kits I think it is just perfect for over 2,00 yrs old! What is the Variant of the kit going to be Frank? Ya know Glow or maybe Frank and Artist Could SIGN IT!!!!


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

Very cool, Gogos is one of the best. 
Rob
Monster Model Review


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Glad you finally left the cat out of the bag Frank!
This is an incredible coup for Moebius!


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks everyone! Kit should be leaving China in the next few weeks, we're a little behind on schedule as usual. No posters at this point, as we are only able to use it as boxart currently. We are working on it though. There will be a variant, and I'll announce soon!


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Thanks for posting, looks beautiful. It should be a great kit!!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Beautiful and what a stroke of genius getting the Famous Monsters guy to do the box:thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Awesome packaging for an awesome kit!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## leadfoot (Mar 26, 2009)

Could someone please tell me if this is new packaging (which is very cool) for an existing model or a brand new kit. I'm just getting into this monster stuff so I don't know.
Thanks, Mike.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Absolutely Brand New Moebius Kit :thumbsup:
Mcdee
PS...Moebius is also putting out a Brand New Karloff Frankensteins' Monster...going to be a Great Year !


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

I hope I don't get this thread closed by saying this--not sure whether it's been discussed before or what--but publishing posters of Moebius box art (Seaview, FS, LIS, etc.) seems to be a fine idea! I have a good friend who's an artist, so I know the problems involved in producing a print (not as easy as it appears), but if this could happen, boy oh boy....


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

PF - besides the expense of publishing a poster, contracts these days are written specifically to preclude use beyond the narrow scope of the license.
We've had hints on the board as to some of the issues Frank has had to deal with concerning licenses - it has only gotten stricter over the years.


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I figured as much. If it was easy, we'd already have them. Great artwork on all Moebius kits, just the same!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Sweet Betsy from Pike, BASIL GOGOS ART!!!!! WHAAAAAA!!!:woohoo:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Outstanding! Like many, I've been a fan of Mr. Gogos' artwork ever since I first discovered Famous Monsters of Filmland magazine, so to have his art adorning the box for this highly-anticipated and remarkable kit is truly the icing on the cake for me. :thumbsup:


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

Frank-
REAL box art lives again! I'm getting it just for the box...INCREDIBLE!
Hope he does Frankenstein!!!
Wow!
Gary:thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

spindrift said:


> Frank-
> REAL box art lives again! I'm getting it just for the box...INCREDIBLE!
> Hope he does Frankenstein!!!
> Wow!
> Gary:thumbsup:


Couldn't have said it any better myself...a display piece in itself !
Mcdee


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Hey I'm bumping this up to see if there's an update on the Mummy release. The last I heard was late May/ early June....


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Mummy kits are in country now... should be in stores within the next week or two..

Dave


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

:thumbsup:*Oh Yeah!!!*:thumbsup:


----------



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

Basil is the man! I met him at a Horrorfind Convention years back and he's a very sweet old man.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Dave Metzner said:


> Mummy kits are in country now... should be in stores within the next week or two..
> 
> Dave


 Dave, You just made me very, VERY Happy! Thanks for the great news!


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

Fantastic! frank, you really know your buyers! im happy to see any new gogos!

btw, im very happy to report that moebius is extremely well represented at one LHS, great lakes hobby.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Wonder when we'll get it across the pond?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Dave Metzner said:


> Mummy kits are in country now... should be in stores within the next week or two..
> 
> Dave


Best News I heard all week :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Dave Metzner said:


> Mummy kits are in country now... should be in stores within the next week or two..
> 
> Dave


Fantastic news indeed! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Thanks for the prompt reply and very good news!!


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

razorwyre1 said:


> Fantastic! frank, you really know your buyers! im happy to see any new gogos!
> 
> btw, im very happy to report that moebius is extremely well represented at one LHS, great lakes hobby.


Are you talking the one on Van ****? Love their new building!!! Unfortunately it's 90 mins. south for me so I only make it a couple of times a year.


----------



## Dracula (Jun 5, 2005)

Great I cant wait to get my hands on the kita and box art. Thanks Moebius.


----------

